# Any other MEs on this forum?



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

If so how do you think you did?


----------



## EdinNO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey man!

Just got on. Let's hope for the best.

I'm not certain, but I looked back on the "the other board" website to right after last April's test. It appears that in Louisiana (my state), they were getting results within the first week of June.

That would be sweet. Any ideas for your state?

Ed


----------



## PL_NJPE (Apr 25, 2006)

I am on the borderline. Do not know what to expect. I have my fingers crossed. Let's see what happens. I really really wish I pass as my husband graduates this summer and I may not have all that time after summer to study as much as I did. Also I am scheduled to travel extensively after August from work.

PL


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 25, 2006)

> Hey man! Just got on. Let's hope for the best.
> 
> I'm not certain, but I looked back on the PPI website to right after last April's test. It appears that in Louisiana (my state), they were getting results within the first week of June.
> 
> ...


Not sure. Maybe I should go back and look also! I'll let you know!


----------



## helpakpass (Apr 30, 2006)

hey...just registered with the site. i was signed up on "the other board" for the "the passing zone", planned on taking the pe (mech) in april and got so far behind in studying that i decided to postpone it til oct. they ended my session on "the other board"...was hoping i could finish reading thru the forums while i continued my studying so now i'm looking for another FREE way of getting help since i just threw the money i spent on "the other board" out the window.

could this possibly turn into something similar? posting questions regarding problems out of MERM??? i should hope so. it's hard to get help around here. there are no prep classes that are offered in my state. don't know if i would register for them anyway...they all seem to expensive!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2006)

I dont see why not? Just post your questions and see what happens. Anyway you have to get in touch with any other ME's to get them here? This site is completely free


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 30, 2006)

> hey...just registered with the site. i was signed up on ppi for the "the passing zone", planned on taking the pe (mech) in april and got so far behind in studying that i decided to postpone it til oct. they ended my session on ppi...was hoping i could finish reading thru the forums while i continued my studying so now i'm looking for another FREE way of getting help since i just threw the money i spent on ppi out the window.
> could this possibly turn into something similar? posting questions regarding problems out of MERM??? i should hope so. it's hard to get help around here. there are no prep classes that are offered in my state. don't know if i would register for them anyway...they all seem to expensive!


Sure...post your questions here and me and the other mechanical guys will do our best to answer them. :watch:


----------



## nathanc (May 1, 2006)

I participated in the passing zone too. Its a tough call paying a bunch of money for motivation and a study schedule. I tried to make the advisor earn their money.

I took the thermal/fluids test. I felt like the AM was really easy as I was done

witn 30 mins to spare. The afternoon was significantly harder but I was still

able to finish.

I really think I passed. If I do not, there really isnt much more I could have

done I dont think. The ones I guess on I dont think I would have known even if I had studied another 40 hours. I didnt take a class but I studied a couple hours a day for about

2.5 months. The weekends I took off except for the saturdays I did the practice exams.

Good luck with the results everyone!

Nathan

from FL


----------



## JoeysVee (May 1, 2006)

Sounds like you really did better than I did. Good luck!


----------

